# الطويل الأناة



## mary naeem (1 أبريل 2012)

الطويل الأناة 









*"الطويل الأناة يصبر إلى حين، ثم يعاوده السرور" *


*(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 1: 29)*


*

*
*

*​

موضوعنا اليوم عن طول الاناة وهو ثمرة من ثمار الروح القدس 
طول الأناة هو التأني وطول الروح وطول البال وسعة الصدر والحلم والصبر .
طويل الأناة يتمثل بالله الذي هو رحيم ورءوف طويل الروح وكثير الرحمة يطيل أناته علينا ويحتمل ضعفاتنا ولا ينتقم سريعاً .​

كثير من القديسين اقتنوا هذه الفضيلة العظيمة مثل القديس ايسذوروس الذي كان يأخذ كل إنسان شرس الطباع شتاماً ومفترياً ويطيل أناته عليه حتى ينصلح حاله،وسألوه مرة:لماذا تخاف منك الشياطين يا أبانا ؟ ، فقال:لأني منذ صرت راهباً وحتى الآن (أى حوالي 50سنة)لم أدع الغضب يجوز من حلقي إلي فوق ، الصبر وطول الأناة مطلوب في معاملة الناس لكسبهم وحل المشاكل وعدم تطورها،ينصحنا الرب قائلاً "بصبركم تقتنون أنفسكم" (مت23:10) .

"ومن يصبر الي المنتهي فهذا يخلص" (لو19:21) ويوصينا معلمنا بولس الرسول قائلاً " شجعوا صغار النفوس.اسندوا الضعفاء.تأنوا علي الجميع " (1تس14:5) .

طول الأناة هي الثبات والصمود تحت ضغط حمل ثقيل، بدون غضب ولا تفكير في الانتقام:

كلنا نحيا تحت ضغوط. والإنسان الذي أنعم الله عليه بطول الأناة هو الذي يصمد تحت هذه الضغوط بدون أن يتذمر أو يهرب أو يغضب أو يفكر في الانتقام.

تضعنا الأسرة تحت ضغوط، فالزوج يتوقع من زوجته أشياء معينة، وهكذا تفعل هي. ومنذ أن يبدأ الطفل جنيناً ثم يولد ويكبر يشكّل على الأبوين ضغوطاً. وهكذا يفعل العمل اليومي الذي يقوم به الإنسان..

وهناك ما هو أصعب من هذا كله: توقُّع الإنسان من نفسه بما يفوق طاقاته، فهو يريد أن ينجح ويتفوَّق ويتقدم ويرتقي عند الله والناس، ويُشكِّل هذا عليه ضغوطاً لا تنتهي! وكل هذه الضغوط يمكن أن تحطمنا لو أننا لم نتمتع بطول الأناة.

طول الأناة يعنى غفران الأذى لمن ننتظر منه الكثير: 
الغفران لشخصٍ نحبه ونتوقع منه كثيراً. فليُعطنا الله النعمة أن لا نتوقع كثيراً من أحد حتى لا يخيب أملنا، لأنه لا يوجد إلا واحدٌ وحيد يستحق أن نتوقع منه، ولا يخيِّب أمل من ينتظره، هو الصديق الألزق من الأخ، الرب يسوع المسيح. أما البشر فلا يجب أن ننتظر منهم كثيراً. على أن قِلَّة ما نتوقعه من الآخرين لا يجب أن يقلِّل مسؤوليتنا من نحوهم. فليجدوا فيك دوماً أملاً يتحقق، حتى لو لم يحققوا لك آمالك فيهم.

إن قدرتنا أن نغفر لإنسانٍ لا نعرفه، أو لإنسانٍ نتوقع منه الأذى أسهل بكثير من قدرتنا على ثمرة طول الأناة تعني أن تغفر للقريبين منك كما للبعيدين عنك، فتغفر لمن تحبهم، كما تغفر لمن لا يحبونك. ما أشدَّ حاجتنا لممارسة طول الأناة مع شريك الحياة، ومع الأشقّاء، ومع الأبناء، ومع الأصدقاء، فنحب قريبنا كما نحب نفوسنا، ونحتمل الأذى ممن نتوقع منهم الكثير.


طول الأناة يعنى الاستمرار في العمل الصالح دون يأس: 
طويل الأناة هو الذي يستمر يعمل الصلاح بغير كلل أو فشل، صامداً بصبر وبمحبة. هكذا كان المسيح مع تلاميذه. فلو أن المسيح يئس وهو يعلّم تلاميذه لتوقَّف عن تعليمهم، ولَكانت النتيجة أن رسالة الإنجيل المفرحة لم تكن تصلنا. قال لتسعة منهم بعد نزوله من جبل التجلي: «أَيُّهَا ٱلْجِيلُ غَيْرُ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِ، إِلَى مَتَى أَكُونُ مَعَكُمْ؟ إِلَى مَتَى أَحْتَمِلُكُمْ؟» (مرقس 9: 19). وبالرغم من قلة إيمانهم احتملهم وصبر عليهم! 

لقد أطال الله أناته على بولس فخلَّص نفسه، وهو يطيل أناته على الجميع حتى يخلصوا. 

طول الأناة يعنى عدم توقُّع النتائج بسرعة: 
يفضّل البشر كل ما هو سهل وسريع لأنهم لا يريدون أن يتعبوا. ولكن الله في محبته يطيل أناته علينا وينتظر أن نفتح له باب قلوبنا ليدخل ويُشبِع احتياجاتنا الأساسية. كم من محاولةٍ بُذلت لتجديد شاول الطرسوسي: لقد سمع الكثير عن المسيح ومعجزاته، وشاهد رجم استفانوس الشهيد المسيحي الأول وسمع صلاته: «يَا رَبُّ، لا تُقِمْ لَهُمْ هٰذِهِ ٱلْخَطِيَّةَ!» (أعمال 7: 60). ولابد أنه سمع بقول المسيح على الصليب: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ، ٱغْفِرْ لَهُمْ، لأَنَّهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ!» (لوقا 23: 34. ) ومع ذلك لم يقرر أن يقبل المسيح مخلِّصاً. لقد كان راضياً بقتل استفانوس، وكان يلقي القبض على المسيحيين. ولكن الرب أطال أناته عليه، حتى أدركه بنعمته في الطريق إلى دمشق، وأشرق عليه بنوره الأشد لمعاناً من نور الشمس، وغيَّر حياته تماماً. وهكذا خلَّصت أناة الرب ورحمته شاول، وخلقت منه بولس الرسول. 

ولا بد أن طول أناة الرب عليك تخلّصك، وتجعل منك إنساناً جديداً في المسيح.
ولا بد أن طول أناتك على الآخرين تخلّصهم بالمسيح وللمسيح، فثمر الروح هو طول الأناة والاستمرار بدون يأس مع الآخرين، تتميماً لنصيحة الرسول بولس لتلميذه: «ٱكْرِزْ بِٱلْكَلِمَةِ. ٱعْكُفْ عَلَى ذٰلِكَ فِي وَقْتٍ مُنَاسِبٍ وَغَيْرِ مُنَاسِبٍ. وَبِّخِ، ٱنْتَهِرْ، عِظْ بِكُلِّ أَنَاةٍ وَتَعْلِيمٍ» (2تيموثاوس4: 2) 

لقد تعلّم بولس طول الأناة من أناة الرب عليه، فأطال هو أناته على الخطاة وعلى المؤمنين، وخدم واستمر يخدم، واحتمل الآلام من اليهود، ومن الوثنيين، ومن المسيحيين بالاسم، ومن المسيحيين الضعفاء الذين أنكروا رسوليَّته. 

كيف نحصل على طول الأناة؟ 
يولد بعضنا وينشأ في بيوتٍ تمارس طول الأناة أكثر من غيرها. وهذه بركة طبيعية نتيجة الاستعداد الشخصي، والبيئة، والتربية. ويمارس صاحبها فضيلة طول الأناة ما دامت الضغوط في حدود قدرته الذاتية. ولكن عندما تزيد الضغوط ينفجر صاحبها ويفقد أناته.. وهنا لا بد من نعمة فوق عادية تساعد الإنسان على مواجهة الضغوط فوق العادية، تأتيه من فضيلة فوق عادية هي: «ثمر الروح: طول أناة« . 

وللحصول على طول الأناة كثمرة من ثمر الروح القدس:
التسليم أكثر للروح القدس: 
كلما سلَّمنا أنفسنا أكثر للروح القدس وخضعنا لتوجيهاته، يعمل فينا، ويجعل نفَسَنا أطول. كلنا يحتاج لملء الروح الفائض ليسيطر على أفكارنا وأقوالنا ومشاعرنا. فلنُسِكِّن نفوسنا أمامه ليزيل الغضب من داخلنا، وليعلّمنا ويغرس فينا فكر المسيح الذي شرحه الرسول بطرس في قوله: «لأَنَّكُمْ لِهٰذَا دُعِيتُمْ. فَإِنَّ ٱلْمَسِيحَ أَيْضاً تَأَلَّمَ لأَجْلِنَا، تَارِكاً لَنَا مِثَالاً لِكَيْ تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُواتِهِ. ٱلَّذِي لَمْ يَفْعَلْ خَطِيَّةً، وَلا وُجِدَ فِي فَمِهِ مَكْرٌ، ٱلَّذِي إِذْ شُتِمَ لَمْ يَكُنْ يَشْتِمُ عِوَضاً وَإِذْ تَأَلَّمَ لَمْ يَكُنْ يُهَدِّدُ بَلْ كَانَ يُسَلِّمُ لِمَنْ يَقْضِي بِعَدْلٍ» (1بطرس 2: 21-23). 

كم نحتاج كلنا، من معلّمين ومتعلمين، من قادة وتابعين، إلى طول الأناة، لنحتمل بعضنا بعضاً في المحبة، بدون فقدان أعصاب ولا صياح! كم نحتاج لأسلوب السلوك الإلهي مع البشر في زمن نوح، فقد استغرق بناء الفُلك مئة وعشرين سنة، كان نوح خلالها ينذر الناس بالخطر ويحثُّهم على التوبة، والله يطيل أناته عليهم ليتوبوا (1بطرس 3: 20)

مطالبة الله بمواعيده: 
وعد الله المؤمنين بالراحة، في قول المسيح: «تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ ٱلْمُتْعَبِينَ وَٱلثَّقِيلِي ٱلأَحْمَالِ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ» (متى 11: 28.) ولقد كان الرسول بولس متعَباً من «شوكة في الجسد» فطلب من الله أن يرفعها عنه. ولكن الله لم يفعل، وقال له: «تَكْفِيكَ نِعْمَتِي، لأَنَّ قُوَّتِي فِي ٱلضُّعْفِ تُكْمَلُ» (2كورنثوس 12: 9). فانتظر الرسول تحقيق الوعد الإلهي كما وعد الله به. 
اعرِض طلبك أمام الله، وانتظِر بصبر وإيمان قوي تحقيق المواعيد الإلهية، بالطريقة التي يراها الله، وفي الوقت المناسب الذي تعيِّنه حكمته. وأثناء انتظارك ستتعلم طول الأناة.

متاعبنا قصيرة الأمد، ونتائجها سارة: 
كلما عرفنا أن للألم والتعب نهاية أطلنا أناتنا، واثقين من انقشاع الغيوم ومجيء النهاية السعيدة. قال المرنم: «إِذَا سِرْتُ فِي وَادِي ظِلِّ ٱلْمَوْتِ لا أَخَافُ شَرّاً، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ مَعِي» (مزمور 23: 4) فلم يقُل إنه توقَّف في وادي ظل الموت، لأنه كان «يسير» ليخرج منه. ولم يقُل إنه جرى في وادي ظل الموت ولا جرى منه، لأنه لم يكن مرتعباً، فقد كان في صُحبة الله المحب القدير، وكان متأكداً أن لكل ليل آخراً «لأَنَّ لِلَحْظَةٍ غَضَبَهُ. حَيَاةٌ فِي رِضَاهُ. عِنْدَ ٱلْمَسَاءِ يَبِيتُ ٱلْبُكَاءُ، وَفِي ٱلصَّبَاحِ تَرَنُّمٌ» (مزمور 30: 5). ولنتذكر دوماً ان «ٱللّٰه أَمِينٌ، ٱلَّذِي لا يَدَعُكُمْ تُجَرَّبُونَ فَوْقَ مَا تَسْتَطِيعُونَ، بَلْ سَيَجْعَلُ مَعَ ٱلتَّجْرِبَةِ أَيْضاً ٱلْمَنْفَذَ، لِتَسْتَطِيعُوا أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا» (1كورنثوس 10: 13). «وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ ٱلأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعاً لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ ٱللّٰهَ، ٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ مَدْعُوُّونَ حَسَبَ قَصْدِهِ» (رومية 8: 28).​


----------

